
Git is Shit - lelf
https://pileofpoo.wordpress.com/2014/06/19/git-is-shit/
======
infogulch
To fix git's learning curve:

1\. Normalize the documentation's terminology. There are several places with
conflicting names for the same thing. (E.g. "index" vs "staging area") It
needs to be consistent.

1a. Even better, come up with some more intuitive names for stuff. Seriously,
the word "index" gives zero intuitive understanding of what it does.

2\. Make a dedicated glossary of all terms and link to it religiously. Many of
the extremely important definitions are buried in random, seemingly unrelated
pages.

2a. Even better, order the glossary so you can read top-to-bottom without
skipping down and get a summary of the important terms and their relation to
each other.

These documentation changes would help immensely.

------
adron
Git is Shit is a shit article under a shit premise on a site about things that
are shit...

...where's the downvote button. :-/

------
angersock
Git is actually pretty easy for most casual use, and you can scale up its
silliness as you need it.

Git better, I guess?

~~~
tdicola
Yeah I've been using git regularly for a year or so now and have never run
into having to do wacky stuff like rebasing and whatnot. I just stick to the
normal checkout new branch, hack on stuff, merge branch, move on. The more
boring and simple my git use the better IMHO.

~~~
balor123
Never rebased? Wow. The basics aren't so terrible but once or twice a month I
find myself going to Google for an answer, that having read a Git book front
to back.

------
twiceaday
And now we wait for the "Git is NOT Shit" response article.

